# Am i addicted



## NamVetJoe (Apr 9, 2018)

I am not smoking anything today BUT I went outside opened my smoker and took a deep breath to get that great smoked smell. Am I addicted


----------



## phatbac (Apr 9, 2018)

Do you go to meetings for your smoking habit? 
(just a little joke)

Seriously you have to ask when you are online talking to people about your smoker and how it smells?

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Geebs (Apr 9, 2018)

I think its funny when I am at work talking to other people who smoke meat and wonder what people think when I aske them what they are smoking this weekend.


----------



## idahopz (Apr 9, 2018)

:D

To the average person, the question "_*what are you smoking this weekend*_" means something entirely different to how we on this forum interpret the query


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2018)

Nah---Addicted is when you fill an old Sock with ashes & Bacon drippings, and hang it from your dash in your car or Pickup Truck.:cool:

Bear


----------



## wimpy69 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bear, I thought I was the only one who did that, dont feel so odd now.


----------



## NamVetJoe (Apr 9, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Nah---Addicted is when you fill an old Sock with ashes & Bacon drippings, and hang it from your dash in your car or Pickup Truck.:cool:
> 
> Bear


Umm honey you know those old socks you always telling me to throw out. Well, sweet potato you are right as usual. I got them out of the house. UMMM can we take your car out to the Publix tonight my truck is acting kind of funny


----------



## Smoke23 (Apr 9, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I think its funny when I am at work talking to other people who smoke meat and wonder what people think when I aske them what they are smoking this weekend.


Should’ve saw the looks when I said I smoked a couple of fatties over the weekend! Lol:D


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2018)

Smoke23 said:


> Should’ve saw the looks when I said I smoked a couple of fatties over the weekend! Lol:D



I know that look, my 2nd and 3rd level managers gave me that look before a meeting once.

Chris


----------

